# My new chassis for the 67 GTO



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Here is a pic of what my new chassis will look like. I plan to powder coat it "almost chrome". It will have a 12 bolt Moser rear, and rectangular rear trailing arms......arty: Also what the engine will look like!!!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Very cool. Eric.... Wish I had the "Do-Re-Mi" to get a chassis like that for myself. The motor, well, one step at a time.....


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

wow that looks sweet- is that a schwartz performance product??? and how much??


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

WOW is right.....

You shouldn't have any trouble selling the old frame and rear axle. If I had known you were going to do this, I would've waited with mine.

Are you going to paint it to match the other one ? Then they would look cool together as "his and hers"...:lol:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm available for adoption.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Rukee said:


> I'm available for adoption.


:rofl: I was going to mention I need a new job, but adoption would work too....:cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Eric, it appears to me that your 'new' '67 is going to be a 'trouble car' suitable only for hooligan's and hellians to operate, and guaranteed to get its operator from Zero to Traffic Court in about 4 seconds flat. Be sure to mount a big wooden block under the accelerator pedal so you can stay out of jail!!!


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i guess thats ok if its the best you can do.




















arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:
oh my god that's awsome!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If I wasn't concerned with the cost, I'd do the same thing!! :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

crustysack said:


> wow that looks sweet- is that a schwartz performance product??? and how much??


Crusty, It is a Street Rod Garageproduct. They look more "stock", and in my opinion are nicer. $16,000 as you see it in the pic.arty:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for all the compliments fellas.......You are all welcome to Bunk at my house when all these parts need to go together!!!! Ice cold beverages and thick BBQ'd steaks for all !!:cheers


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

that goat is gonna be amazing . good thing you already know how to fly.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Thanks for all the compliments fellas.......You are all welcome to Bunk at my house when all these parts need to go together!!!! Ice cold beverages and thick BBQ'd steaks for all !!:cheers



Eric, nice lookin' goat. Regards.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Paul, How is everything? How is the air ride treating you?? Eric:cheers


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Eric

Coming in late but no less impressed...wow, how I wish I had the bucks and time....your car is going to be frikkin' sweet!!!!!!!

Rickster


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Thanks for all the compliments fellas.......You are all welcome to Bunk at my house when all these parts need to go together!!!! Ice cold beverages and thick BBQ'd steaks for all !!:cheers


Medium well with Barq's, please...



Koppster said:


> Eric
> 
> Coming in late but no less impressed...wow, how I wish I had the bucks and time....your car is going to be frikkin' sweet!!!!!!!
> 
> Rickster


Gonna make mine look like a soap box derby car.....


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Thanks Paul, How is everything? How is the air ride treating you?? Eric:cheers



AirRide is great, but a little fussy sometimes to "dial in." When it's working right, the handling is unbelievable. Regards.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The body is going onto the roto soon.....I might have some good stock "chassis& suspension parts" left over. As per the rules, I will post them in the for sale section when they are ready to go. Eric :cheers


----------

